# Hyatt Siesta Key - New Development



## nanette0269 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is a pic from the developer:

http://www.tritoncompanies.com/images/popup/tritan.jpg


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 24, 2007)

*Looks very cool*

Siesta Key is a beautiful site for the new Hyatt.  It is quiet, more like Captiva with wonderful beaches and an "old Florida" feel to the island.  But, it is defintely an upscale island due to the location, a great addition to Hyatt, cannot wait to go!


----------



## myip (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this Hyatt hotel or Hyatt timeshare?


----------



## nanette0269 (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/SiestaKey.html

This is the HVC location (its on Triton's website, which is the developer for the HVC addition noted in Kal's link above)...the Hyatt hotel is located about 10-15 minutes away in downtown Sarasota.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you for the picture of the new resort.  When you are in the area could you take a digital picture of the new building and what process it is in.

Many thanks to you for the update!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any news on Newport and Huntington Beach HVCs?


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 26, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Any news on Newport and Huntington Beach HVCs?



PLEASE JUST WAIT!!!  Remember you just bought Hyatt so be patient!!!  Snowmass is DEAD!!! Steamboat,Co !!!   N California will be getting a Hyatt timeshare besides Northstar and also another city in Southern California you have not written about!

SO BE PATIENT!!!  If you go to some of the HOA meeting you will learn a lot of info besides this tug board.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know-
Ive just experienced the Hyatt quality- just got back from Tahoe- It was great--- iSo now- ts just tough to be patient-- thinking of buying another Hyatt - if they open more CA resorts-  
Ill keep my fingers crossed-
hoping for the California properties-


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 27, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I know-
> Ive just experienced the Hyatt quality- just got back from Tahoe- It was great--- iSo now- ts just tough to be patient-- thinking of buying another Hyatt - if they open more CA resorts-
> Ill keep my fingers crossed-
> hoping for the California properties-



Start buying NOW!!! You dont have to have you fingers cross it is happening in California!!!  I would be getting to at least 4000-4400 points you will be thanking me later down the road.

When did you go to Tahoe?  Isn't that resort great please don't tell everybody or we might not get in. HaHA


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sept 15- great weather- beach = stream- access to Hyatt Hotel/Casino- at night- room service - It was perfect- They even prepare the barbeque grill for you-


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 27, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Sept 15- great weather- beach = stream- access to Hyatt Hotel/Casino- at night- room service - It was perfect- They even prepare the barbeque grill for you-



AGAIN PLEASE DO NOT SPILL ALL THE BEANS on how GREAT Hyatt LAKE Tahoe is. You should try to come to the HOA meeting next year it was great and very informative.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

very nice property


----------



## Transit (Oct 18, 2007)

myip said:


> Is this Hyatt hotel or Hyatt timeshare?



I was reading and to me it seems this a fractional residence club.Does this fit into Hyatt vacation club in any way? Will it be muli-use?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 18, 2007)

Transit said:


> I was reading and to me it seems this a fractional residence club.Does this fit into Hyatt vacation club in any way? Will it be muli-use?




BUY HYATT now many new developments comingon line that you will be able to trade into but buy high hyatt points 1880 or above lower points will not even get you in the door to most of hyatts new resorts PERIOD!!!


----------



## Transit (Oct 18, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> BUY HYATT now many new developments comingon line that you will be able to trade into but buy high hyatt points 1880 or above lower points will not even get you in the door to most of hyatts new resorts PERIOD!!!



Are you saying this is a property you will be able to use with your HVC points?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 18, 2007)

Carmel are you a sales agent or something?


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 18, 2007)

> But a Hyatt Residence fractional ownership -- while less than the amount required to own Siesta Key beachfront property -- will not be inexpensive.
> 
> Each buyer will likely pay $250,000 for access to a unit four weeks a year, plus substantial fees.



This a quote from the article.


----------



## Transit (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks TnR this thread was a little unclear to me.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been wondering about Siesta Key as well, but aren't a couple of the Colorado resorts sold as fractionals, but still trade within HVC?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Carmel are you a sales agent or something?



NO Im NOT a sales agent or something Im just a very HAPPY Hyatt owner!!!

I and a few other Hyatt owners live right here in Carmel/Monterey California so we all get a lot of Great Hyatt Info we like to share with some of you.

Buy HYATT NOW you will thank me 5 years from now you can send me a bottle of wine after you see and experience a Hyatt resort and wait till you see the new Hyatt resorts coming!!!

Prices are cheap but buy high point weeks 1880,2000 or 2200 point weeks the lower points will not do you any good at the new resorts coming.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> Are you saying this is a property you will be able to use with your HVC points?




YES correct you are catching on very very quickly..Buy now before Hyatt spills the beans on all their new resorts. BUY BIG Hyatt weeks now 2200,2000 or 1880 point weeks get to about 5000 points and you will be set in your travels with you friends and family for years to come.  I know some Hyatt members now with 8-10k in  Hyatt points they love the Hyatt system day in day out.

Yes we(hyatt) are getting 100% for sure Hyatt NYC opening in 2008, Northstar at Tahoe opening in 2009, Siesta Key,fl...all 3 are being built NOW!!!

Others are 1 more in Colorado not Snowmass but it begins with S and has a boat at the end of it., 2-3 in california 1 in N Cal(bonds) and 1-2 in S Cal(Angels,Padres) baseball you figure out the cities very close on the coast.,  1-2 in Hawaii...ALL this will be on line with in 5 years or less.

Watch and see so save this e-mail 10-18-07 5 years I love Red wine!!!


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 19, 2007)

Carmel, I'm all for being gung-ho on your property but your posts make me very skeptical about what your agenda is.  Why not let us know the downside to owning Hyatt.  Surely there are some negatives that you've encountered.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> Carmel, I'm all for being gung-ho on your property but your posts make me very skeptical about what your agenda is.  Why not let us know the downside to owning Hyatt.  Surely there are some negatives that you've encountered.



Do not be skeptical!!!! The only real negative is that I need to have more and more points so I can enjoy more and more Hyatt vacations . I have access to over 6k of Hyatt points now and with a few hyatt owners we realy help each other out so I really have access to 14k hyatt points.

Nice long vacations 10-14 days at a time in 2 or 3 bedroom units!!!

I hate II and Hyatt for trading into II and getting great time (prime time weeks) at other resorts.


----------



## Transit (Oct 19, 2007)

*Kal*

Kal, The Hyatt voice of reason .Could you please comment on this thread? Do you have any new and accurate info on Siesta Key?


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 19, 2007)

At the pace Hyatt is going, Disney will have a Hawaiin timeshare first. And build something in the Caribbean. And someplace else in the East Coast besides Florida. 

Why the big love fest for a timeshare in New York? Smog, congestion, crime, high prices, too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter, no skiing, no beaches, just another city. 

Before you get the wrong impression, I do have an interest in Hyatt. But I will wait until there are more resorts, in places that have more of an interest for an East Coast resident.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> At the pace Hyatt is going, Disney will have a Hawaiin timeshare first. And build something in the Caribbean. And someplace else in the East Coast besides Florida.
> 
> Why the big love fest for a timeshare in New York? Smog, congestion, crime, high prices, too hot in the summer, too cold in the winter, no skiing, no beaches, just another city.
> 
> Before you get the wrong impression, I do have an interest in Hyatt. But I will wait until there are more resorts, in places that have more of an interest for an East Coast resident.



Hyatt is a very smart company and Im actually glad that Hyatt is slow I dont know where you live but the real estate market suck out here so for a company to go slow is fine.

Hyatt only goes in where there is high demand and  they build a small resort compared to marriott,Hilton etc.  

So Hyatt really knows what they are doing. Most new Hyatts will be fractional ownership and some timeshares.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> Kal, The Hyatt voice of reason .Could you please comment on this thread? Do you have any new and accurate info on Siesta Key?



Transit,

I find it really funny that you dont believe anybody else but KAL!!!   Kal gets some info from some of the same people we do so he can let you know what is up with Hyatt.

Maybe you should own Hyatt then you can know the scoop too.

Sometimes I fine this board very very rude. 

We all try to bring the correct info and share good info with each other I fine is so insulting some people on this board especially when some of us Hyatt owners are really trying to help out. and NON Hyatt owners think they know everything about Hyatt.

PLEASE we really dont need any new HYATT owners we are a HAPPY nice group of Hyatt owners now so all DVC,Starwood and Hilton PLEASE dont buy a 5 star timeshare.

Hyatt is a GREAT company with excellent Management I will stick 100% with Hyatt!!!


----------



## Kal (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> Kal, The Hyatt voice of reason .Could you please comment on this thread? Do you have any new and accurate info on Siesta Key?


 
I really don't have anything new on Siesta Key yet.  However, from an overall perspective my impression is most of the new Hyatt properties will be in the fractional ownership concept.  We'll see how that program works but my understanding is the owners will participate in the HVC and as such can make weeks available to the Club and use the associated point value as they desire.  Of course when that occurs the unit will be just like all the other HVC resort units where it is available to HVC members.

I'll be curious to see the point value for the various weeks.  Without doubt Florida has distinct seasons (including winter, hurricane etc).  So we can expect that there will be many low point weeks as well as the 2000 and 2200 point weeks.  The same applies to other localities.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Hyatt is a very smart company and Im actually glad that Hyatt is slow I dont know where you live but the real estate market suck out here so for a company to go slow is fine.
> 
> Hyatt only goes in where there is high demand and  they build a small resort compared to marriott,Hilton etc.
> 
> So Hyatt really knows what they are doing. Most new Hyatts will be fractional ownership and some timeshares.



Can you list the rankings of high demand resort areas? Out of the top ten, I would guess Hyatt is in two. I want to see facts, not opinions.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Can you list the rankings of high demand resort areas? Out of the top ten, I would guess Hyatt is in two. I want to see facts, not opinions.




What two are you suggesting for Hyatt???


----------



## Transit (Oct 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Transit,
> 
> I find it really funny that you dont believe anybody else but KAL!!!   Kal gets some info from some of the same people we do so he can let you know what is up with Hyatt.
> 
> ...



I sorry that you feel insulted . Kal is a long time Tug user Who has posted many of the Hyatt details on the sticky ,on his website and in the threads that have given me an insight to Hyatt. Siesta Key is of intrest to me because it is one of the best beaches in the world.The only other Hyatt resorts I'm interested in are Key West and Bonita Springs. The other locations are just of no use to me because I like my ocean blue. The reason I found it so hard to believe is because no other Hotel TS companies mix their high end residences with TS.I still don't exactly see how this is going to work out .How would an owner feel in their $500,000.00 residence club unit when I'm sittiing in the room next door with my $15,000.00 resale. Maybe it was your excitement but you have posted incorrect information in the past.


----------



## Kal (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> ....How would an owner feel in their $500,000.00 residence club unit when I'm sittiing in the room next door with my $15,000.00 resale...


 
I also have my doubts, but we'll see soon.  However, don't forget one Xmas week Aspen unit sold for $650,000.  That's for ONE WEEK!  Whom ever owns that unit has no idea how it's treated by the other 51-week occupants.  In any case, the fractional share owners still only own their individual fraction.  They too have no control over what happens to it during the times it's occupied by others.

So what's the driving force for those owners to not use their unit?  For one, they might want to go to some of the other Hyatt high-end properties.  I've had this debate with Hyatt and their strategy is to keep offering more and more great alternatives and eventually all the owners will want to give them a try.  Even the most steadfast owners who previously stated they would never go elsewhere will give it a try.  I have personally observed this thought process and it seems to be working.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> I sorry that you feel insulted . Kal is a long time Tug user Who has posted many of the Hyatt details on the sticky ,on his website and in the threads that have given me an insight to Hyatt. Siesta Key is of intrest to me because it is one of the best beaches in the world.The only other Hyatt resorts I'm interested in are Key West and Bonita Springs. The other locations are just of no use to me because I like my ocean blue. The reason I found it so hard to believe is because no other Hotel TS companies mix their high end residences with TS.I still don't exactly see how this is going to work out .How would an owner feel in their $500,000.00 residence club unit when I'm sittiing in the room next door with my $15,000.00 resale. Maybe it was your excitement but you have posted incorrect information in the past.



Remember at 500K (more like 250K) you get a lot more usage compared to you 1 week 15k week. Look at Aspen etc.  There is only only much property on the coast and in the Aspens,NYC etc so it is supply and demand.

Look at Marriott in Newport there are some owners that have bought all 52 weeks why it is cheaper that buying a condo with ocean views look into these facts and you will see.

Florida  is a different market I personally could care a less about Fl when we can get Hawai and California in the best areas!!!!

Do you know how long it takes to get a project approved in California or Hawaii???


What was I wrong about in the past?  Snowmass,Co? Hyatt has pulled the plug on this because the cost was not making since.

Please tell me where I have been wrong in the past. Kal an dI have a close source to Hyatt so we both get very good info he will tell you himself if he wishs!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> I sorry that you feel insulted . Kal is a long time Tug user Who has posted many of the Hyatt details on the sticky ,on his website and in the threads that have given me an insight to Hyatt. Siesta Key is of intrest to me because it is one of the best beaches in the world.The only other Hyatt resorts I'm interested in are Key West and Bonita Springs. The other locations are just of no use to me because I like my ocean blue. The reason I found it so hard to believe is because no other Hotel TS companies mix their high end residences with TS.I still don't exactly see how this is going to work out .How would an owner feel in their $500,000.00 residence club unit when I'm sittiing in the room next door with my $15,000.00 resale. Maybe it was your excitement but you have posted incorrect information in the past.



I dont agree- 
Just because bOB (Carmel) does get excited- You shouldnt disregard his point of view- A lot of people nowadays tend to pass jusgment too quickly.. He does have a lot of inside info--Good info is good info-right?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I dont agree-
> Just because bOB (Carmel) does get excited- You shouldnt disregard his point of view- A lot of people nowadays tend to pass jusgment too quickly.. He does have a lot of inside info--Good info is good info-right?




Many thank  you for the compliments!!!

I really do try to  bring ALL hyatt owners great info in fact right now through Hyatt you can get some great stuff through II.  We just got a 2bed 2 bath for 1300 points what a steal!!!

I will send you a PM now BenjI


----------



## Transit (Oct 19, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> I dont agree-
> Just because bOB (Carmel) does get excited- You shouldnt disregard his point of view- A lot of people nowadays tend to pass jusgment too quickly.. He does have a lot of inside info--Good info is good info-right?



My apoligies to Bob,. I was simply trying to gather facts and get additional information and opinons .There doesn't seem to be a lot of info regarding this resort ,even the websites are vague.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 19, 2007)

Transit said:


> My apoligies to Bob,. I was simply trying to gather facts and get additional information and opinons .There doesn't seem to be a lot of info regarding this resort ,even the websites are vague.




I understand and accept your apology !!!  FYI HYATT never spills the beans this only came out because of the developer not on Hyatt's part.

You can always call the city or County there in Florida where this development is taking place and ask their planning department what is going on and what has been approved...
They will send you all kinds of info to you it is ALL public information!!!

When some of us Hyatt owners hear rumors we star looking around I would love to get info on Steamboat Springs Co


I really do hope some of this info actually helps!


----------

